# Paco the Wolf



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 23, 2011)

*Remember, artists, pict**ures of my characters can be found further down under "Pictures."*

Name: Francesc Brau i Soler (Francsico Brau y Soler) [Paco]
Age: born 1506
Sex: Male
Species: Werewolf
Height: 5'7
Weight: 140 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Brown base fur, tuft of headfur
- Markings: Light brown stripes down back, neck, tail and legs, thin light brown patches over eyes, white underside
- Eye color: Hazel
- Other features: Brown nose and paw pads
Behavior and Personality: Friendly, likes to joke around. Pretends he is a knight, that he has a mysterious past and puts various names and titles besides his real name, never being quite consistent. Sneaky and trickster-like in the night.

Skills: trained himself in what the French would later dub "parkour", good at stealing stuff
Weaknesses: nice-looking boys, never learned to read or write, still reeling internally from the loss of his pack

Likes: jumping across rooftops, digging for treasure, catching fireflies, getting home with a nice big serrano ham
Dislikes: having to share said serrano ham, the Catholic Church, people who "insult the honor of a knight"

History: Paco was born in the Ratllat pack of a village in Catalonia. Unfortunately, his pack was infiltrated by Inquisitors when he was 5 , leaving him an orphan. He was later adopted by a family of eagles and learned Spanish (he could only speak Catalan). He was the first therianthrope Ray met when he was taken to Spain to live with Padre PÃ­o. He and his friend AriÃ«l helped Ray deal with his ailuranthropy; eventually he and Ray even ended getting very close together.

Clothing/Personal Style: Typical clothes of a 16th century vagrant (like the kid in the middle of this picture); wears a string necklace with some gold rings that he stole tied on; carries a wooden sword with him
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6605341/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6540394/

Favorite food: Serrano Ham
Favorite drink: SangrÃ­a
Favorite location: On a rooftop
Favorite weather: Cool nights
Favorite color: Gold

Friends: Ray O'Malley and Ariel Montez (upcoming character)
Relations: LicaÃ³ Brau (father), Juno Soler (mother), Fenridor Brau i Soler (brother), LicÃ³crates Brau i Soler (brother), Amaluna Brau i Soler (sister)
Enemies: The bastards that killed his pack
Significant other: Among others, Ray
Orientation: Gay


----------

